# Ba' Shabti, Armorcast Warhound Titan of Tzeentch



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Recently, I got my hands on an old Armorcast Warhound Titan. I assembled it, and here are the almost-finished pics. The "shoulder pads" are Forge World Thousand Sons rhino doors. The chain was picked up at the local dollar store for a buck. The arm-mounted chains also serve to keep the arm pins easily accessible so that the arms can be removed during the course of battle (Which happens shockingly often... Darn eldar Phantom tank...). Image 2 has a "typical" Thousand Son for scale. On a related note I have all four arm variants, and the pins allow the arms to be switched around as needed. Pictured are the Plasma Blastgun and the Turbo-laser Destroyer. The loincloth/banner is made from a piece of newsprint paper.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

thats cool i allways loved those old armorcast warhounds.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Preeeety William. Its looking nice as hell. Good job on it.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paintjob there Deneris. I havnt seen one of these for a while, and thats an interesting use of the FW doors.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot, Tzeentch Titan for the win!!!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome work deneris! Glad to see you around again too, seems like you've been quiet! Love the paint work on this bad boy, not a fan of the model, but your addons definately help me enjoy the sculpt even more, as does that beautiful paint job! Nice and smooth, did you airbrush it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He has been sidetracked with a *gasp* video game


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Shush Sarge :wink:

And no, I didn't airbrush it. I simply did a drybrush then fill with the basic color of the area- I don't have Djinn's mad skills with the airbrush (Granted, it also didn't take me as long to paint the titan as it did a certain Eldar player to paint his Cobra :wink.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lol so it took me a couple days to paint the cobra. It does look sweet.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

HAHAH soo true Deneris well then you get even more respect man, wish I could give ya more rep though LOL A video game? Jesus man...


----------



## cheesy (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice, that fits the part well, were did u find an old titan?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like the way that it turned out. Good Jobk: But I also must give you credit for your game table. It looks very good to me. I like the versatility you have with it. Well done:victory:


----------

